# Amarillo Texas TBH newbee



## gregsky88

Good afternoon,
I am in Amarillo Texas on 5 acres a couple miles SW of the city. I intend on taking delivery of a package of bees in late April or early May from Beeweever in Austin and placing them in a top bar hive that my woodworking son is building from plans on the internet. I have finally made a connection with a local beekeeper with a dozen conventional hives and one tbh for some local knowledge. I am open to any advice or encouragement that anyone is willing to share. My concern is the wind in spring, adequate forage and the hot dry summers.
I saw a post from urbangardener in Amarillo posted in January 2012 but cannot locate it now. If any Amarillo area beeks read this post would very much like to make a connection.
Greg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Greg!


----------



## Steven Ogborn

Welcome Greg.
Yay! New Texas TBH beekeeper!
If your concern with the wind is it will blow your TBH over.
You can take one of those corkscrew type dog tie out stakes, and screw it in the ground underneath your TBH, and
then put a ratchet strap over the hive to lash it down to the stake. If it won't blow off the ground, it shouldn't
blow over unless the legs brake on it.
If you can position the hive with morning sun only, shade the rest of the day. Full July sun on TBHs is hard on them down here.
When it's cooler weather like spring and fall, I get into mine in the evenings before temps start to drop for the night.
When it's hot during the summer, it's REAL early in the morning, while the temperature is relatively cool.
I can't help with the forage. I dont know what there is in Amarillo.


----------



## gregsky88

Thanks for the input. Thinking that I'll set mine in cinder blocks. Good advice on morning sun. We'll have some clover and a couple of country neighborhoods to forage.


----------



## Sherillynn

Greg- 
I am putting a TBH in this year that my Father in law made for me. I usually have Langs. Some of the things I was told about TBH in my post:

1- make sure it is level and not just to the eyeball or when they build the comb, it won't be straight in your hive.
2- Also, they advised me to put one top bar and then the 2 dividers around it until some wax is built, then add the next top bar. After that, you add an empty one in between every one that's been started with wax.

Take a look and see if you can find that post. It might be helpful to you. It was under the Top Bar Hive Forum Section within the past week.

Good luck. Beekeeping is a great hobby.


----------



## gregsky88

Sherillyn, I did see that post as I was browsing the forum and made note of it. Hope I can get them to work in my location.


----------



## Smokeeater1344

Hello I live sw of amarillo on 3 acres. I will be receiving 2 packages of bees for my top bar hives within a few weeks. I would love to see your set up and method if you are interested in networking.


----------



## Needo

I'm in the same situation as you are. But, I only have two acres.


----------



## Windmill

Smokeeater1344 said:


> Hello I live sw of amarillo on 3 acres. I will be receiving 2 packages of bees for my top bar hives within a few weeks. I would love to see your set up and method if you are interested in networking.


Hello I live around 45 mile se of amarillo and am going to start some hive for the first time and would love to here how it went with the tbh in our area. also where's a good place to order bees


----------



## nater37

Welcome Windmill, there are lots of places to get bees. I ordered mine from Honeyhive farms last year, but looks like they are not selling this year. Beeweaver is another, but this late in year you will probably have a hard time getting them. I and a few other guys here in Amarillo do cut-out and rescues and get a few hives each year from that. Let me know how it goes maybe we can help you out with getting some local bees..


----------



## synthia

Hi Amarillo Texas TBH,
Does this group ever meet and have classes like a Beekeeper Club?

Synthia


----------



## nater37

I dont believe there is a club here in Amarillo. There are however a few if us that mentor and can help you get set up.


----------



## synthia

Thank you, how do I get in touch when I could use assistance.


----------



## nater37

Amarillo Raw Honey on facebook. Or 806-674-3163 nate henderson


----------



## ruthiesbees

Sherillynn said:


> Greg-
> 2- Also, they advised me to put one top bar and then the 2 dividers around it until some wax is built, then add the next top bar. After that, you add an empty one in between every one that's been started with wax.


Sherillynn, I have missed your post from earlier, so maybe I am mis-understanding what you have typed, but the bees will need more than 1 bar between the division boards to get started. That small of a space could lead them to abscond to find a larger cavity. I usually give a new package about 8 bars to work with at one time. And then, once wax combs begin to form, I gradually add empty bars between the drawn comb. That way, you do get very nice and straight comb going forward, but you don't want to overwhelm the colony with too much space when it is small.


----------



## paigenester

Contact Creek House Honey Farm on Facebook or email. We are in Canyon, TX and offer beginning, intermediate, and advanced beekeeping classes. [email protected]


----------

